# Nov 13th first bow kill!



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haven't been on here in awhile mainly because I haven't been fishing and barely any hunting. So this is late. 

Woke up the morning of the 13th to a heavy frost and 27 degrees . I knew that the deer should be up and moving. I Climbed up into the stand around 540 and got myself situated and ready. Around 615 had a doe at the base of my tree. I could of easily jumped down on her or shot her but it was about 20 mins before shooting light. Once day light came around I started rattling and grunting every 10-15 mins. Around 720 I hit the horns hard for a few mins followed by 3 long slow grunts. No more than 2-3 minutes later I look to my left and about 250 yds away I see a very nice buck on a b line for me through a narrow strip of grass between 2 corn fields. So instantly I pick my crossbow up and click the safety off. He gets to about 125 and I hear sticks start breaking in front of me. So I take my eye off the buck and look over and there's another one about 40 yds away and coming hot at me. He got to about 15 yds I stopped him and let the arrow fly. Watched the arrow go in and out and blood start pouring as he took off. He ran about 40 yds and I watched him tumble. At this point I'm in shock. This is my first year bow hunting, only 2nd time shooting at a deer with the bow, and first time ever calling in a deer let alone 2 at the same time. He was the smaller of the 2 but I couldn't pass him up at 15 yds and risk him busting me and spoiling both of them. He's not the biggest but the whole story behind it's makes him perfect in my book. 

His main beam was broke off in the one side and G3 on the other.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Awesome Job! It is funny how easy it is some seasons!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I took my dads bow out opening weekend for the first time ever and had a blast even though I didn't see a deer. The next day I was at the store buying my own. Im looking forward to adding a lot more time to my deer season now besides the 3 gun seasons. A lot more challenging.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Growing up I only gun hunted as that is what my dad did. After High School I started getting into bow hunting. Over the last 6 years I have not gun hunted one time and harvested my last 15 consecutive deer with a compound bow! What a great sport! You are commonly the only one in the woods. The deer are calm and not running around wild. Best part is you can hunt from September to February!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the buck.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice job Erie! That's such a different feeling getting one with a bow. Is that a rage crossbow broadhead I see on that bolt?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes. They definitely do some damage that's for sure. That one got retired and will be hanging with the deer when I get done with the European mount









Here's how I walked up on him. Exit wound quartered towards me. About the size of a baseball. I had to let it fly when I did or it would of been tricky with tree branches and briars behind me


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice big deer, congrats on your bow kill. thanks for sharing your hunt with us.
sherman


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh those rage broadheads to some damage that's for sure! I use the rage extreme 2 1/2 inch ones. Don't see how a deer could survive being hit by one of those. Here's one I got earlier this year


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dad shot 1 opening day of gun that had a hole in it the size of a baseball. Had been hit earlier this year and somehow it manage to keep on living. It clipped the spine I figured that deer would have dropped. Walked 8 yards away and he dropped it. He didn't see the hole until after he shot because it was in the other side of the deer. The exit hole was small. Crazy how the broad heads do more damage than a bullet


----------

